# Obs Virtual Camera



## Christo Jestine (Oct 4, 2020)

Can we horizontally flip the obs virtual camera in latest update obs v26


----------



## Barthelomeus (Oct 5, 2020)

For me the virtual camera obs2.6 is already flipped horizontally. I would like to flip it back...


----------



## R1CH (Oct 5, 2020)

The image is flipped by the application using the camera, not OBS. It's only flipped for your preview window, because most people use webcams and expect their image to look the same as what they see in a mirror. Everyone else will see it the correct way.


----------



## rdenouden (Oct 6, 2020)

In the plugin there was an option to flip the camera, this was very usefull as skype in all it's wisdom decides to flip the camera on its own without the option to disable that.


----------



## R1CH (Oct 6, 2020)

The option was intentionally removed as it only leads to confusion. If you flip the image so it looks correct on your end, the recipient of the video will see it flipped.


----------



## djbauer (Dec 1, 2020)

R1CH said:


> The option was intentionally removed as it only leads to confusion. If you flip the image so it looks correct on your end, the recipient of the video will see it flipped.



It's still flipped in Discord.


----------



## Dirkaios (Dec 11, 2020)

You can use OBS-VirtualCam plugin. It creates 4 virtual cameras and you can flip the video horizontally.
The developers says that flipping the video is buggy, but it worked fine on Discord.

https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/releases
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/


----------



## powersimple (Apr 28, 2021)

R1CH said:


> The option was intentionally removed as it only leads to confusion. If you flip the image so it looks correct on your end, the recipient of the video will see it flipped.


I would like to appeal this decision. Confusion is a UX matter, not a feature matter. Removing the feature doesn't solve the need. 
I am pushing a display into a virtual camera, and using the virtual camera in Zoom with no way to unflip. I'm with the crowd that wants flip  horizontal restored.


----------



## R1CH (Apr 28, 2021)

Zoom has an option to unflip the preview.


----------



## tjet325 (Sep 20, 2021)

It would be nice if they brought this option back, as it still has use (I'm using a webcam to show what I'm writing on paper and it's flipped to my viewers).

You can work around it by scaling your source to -100%


----------



## pjeide (Oct 26, 2021)

R1CH said:


> Zoom has an option to unflip the preview.



Zoom may have the ability to mirror the video, but not all applications do. For instance, Microsoft Teams does not have such an option. Because OBS's built in virtual cam can't be flipped horizontally, I've been forced to go back to using the plugin, because the way that video conferencing apps handle "webcam" video is inconsistent.

I'd prefer not to have to use a 3rd party plugin, but without the ability to flip the video, that isn't possible.


----------

